# Wheres best for kids small savings accounts?



## Toby (31 Jul 2012)

I'd like to set up savings accounts for the kids to put small amounts into themselves, is the post office best for convenience etc or credit union?

Thanks


----------



## Lightning (31 Jul 2012)

You will get a poor return at the CU. 

'An Post' State Savings products are best for long term savings. 

Options worth considering ... 



> *Permanent TSB: My Cash*
> *3.00%* from €1 to €20,000
> *0.10%* on €20,000+ on the entire balance.
> 
> ...





> *[broken link removed]*
> *2.50%* from €1 to €19,999.99 **
> *1.50%* on €20,000.00+ on the entire balance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby (31 Jul 2012)

Thanks, the post office is very convenient for quick deposits. Is there any reason to go to a bank instead?


----------



## Lightning (1 Aug 2012)

Toby said:


> Thanks, the post office is very convenient for quick deposits. Is there any reason to go to a bank instead?



Better return on your money for instant access. Banks have better online facilities.


----------



## sulo (1 Aug 2012)

I have an account set up with PTSB Safari for my daughter since she was born in 2010.  It was easy to set up - as I already have my own accounts with PTSB.  They have also made it available to me online.  I currently use it to put any cash gifts she receives in... once shes old enough, she will be encouraged to save like I was!


----------



## fabgirl (2 Aug 2012)

it’s a fun time to teach kids about savings, and there’s some serious interest to earn on the side. You can learn about the pitfalls of kid's savings and discover the banking options right here.


----------

